# I gave my cat too much dewormer, maybe



## charliethecat

My cat had worms, the vet checked his poop and gave me strongid dewormer to give him in 2 seperate doses. .5 ml one day and then another .5ml 2 weeks later. Well I had my roomate take care of him for a couple of days while I was out of town and I asked him to feed him and give him an anti-inflammatory that the vet prescribed. My roommate accidently gave him the second dose of dewormer, so he got his second dose 1 week after the first dose instead of 2 as the vet had told me to do. 
I've searched everywhere for answers about overdosing cats with dewormer and there is no good info. I'm really worried because his poo is runny and super, I mean super stinky (on the level of chemical warfare) and he isn't eating all his food (he is usually gluttonous and can eat and eat and eat) and isn't as frisky as usual. 

I call my mother who is on the level of a patron saint of animals and she said just to feed him a bland diet of white rice and boiled ground chicken and let him rest and relax. She also told me to join a cat forum so here I am. I just spent about 150 at the vet finding out he had worms and I found him about 2 months ago and had him nuetered and vaccinated so can't really afford to be taking him into the vet everytime I'm worried or nervous.

If anyone has any good advice or information about the effects of strongid please let me know.

Thanks for reading this epic post!


----------



## nanook

You must call your vet right away and explain what happened. They will either tell you not to worry or what to do. Don't waste any more time trying to guess.
Good luck!


----------



## OsnobunnieO

I wouldn't worry at all about the second dose of Strongid. The only problem I would see is still having to give another dose in two weeks but you may not have to. The reason behind the two weeks is to get any remaining parasites that hatched after the first dose.

I would be concerned about the runny/nasty poo though.

What is the anitinflammatory medication and why was it prescribed? Anything else change lately? Is your kitty new to your or have you owned him a while? Food change, new treats, anything like that?


----------



## coaster

It sounds like your mother is a smart woman who knows cats. 

Nevertheless, I'd be concerned about the continual smelly diahrrea and the subdued demeanor as well. That needs more checking out if it doesn't clear up on its own, soon. And make sure your cat is getting enough water in the meantime. You might need to "prime" the water with some juice from canned tuna to make it more attractive.


----------



## charliethecat

thanks y'all for the sound advice. A vet tech from the vet office got back to me and (very rudely, if I do say so, which I do) informed me that he should be fine and the 2nd dose of dewormer won't/can't hurt him. His poop is still mushy but moving more in the direction of being solid, so that's good, and I put him on a bland diet and he seems to be doing just fine.

Thanks again!


----------



## nanook

That's good news.
All dewormers can be somewhat hard on their systems so, the fact that he had a double whammy may be what's causing some diarrhea.
Hope he's feeling better soon!


----------

